# October has fallen, got any photos?



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I must say when I started a monthly photo thread back in February I never expected the quality and quantity we have gotten. It has been amazing, my helmet is off to everyone who contributes.

BTW any lurkers and new members who want to add an image or comment this thread is the perfect time and place to introduce yourself.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

This is always a fun thread to keep track of. Thanks MB1.

As for my contribution, I did a half-dirt ride outside of Frederick a couple weeks ago. Threatening clouds for most of the ride kept the camera in the pocket, but here's what I got.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

OverStuffed said:


> ... I did a half-dirt ride outside of Frederick a couple weeks ago. Threatening clouds for most of the ride kept the camera in the pocket, but here's what I got.


Ooooooh, I like half-dirt rides (that first photo is great). What roads were you on?


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

No pics from road rides this month, but here is a pic from the Gloucester CX race.








And a foliage pic from a mountain bike ride.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Ooooooh, I like half-dirt rides (that first photo is great). What roads were you on?


The route was created by the SS Outlaw. It's online here. I know the roads in the Watershed (Gambrill Park Rd, Delauter, etc.) from mountain biking up there, but the other ones I didn't know at all and can't remember.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1. Pumpkins
2. Sunset on the river
3. Long after sunset, same river
4. After ride party
5. We're starting to get some color


----------



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

*October MS-150*

Usually just a lurker. New at this picture posting thing.
SanAntonio to Corpus. Steamrollin 161 miles.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

October 3 was International Walk to School day. Big doin's


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

LEW 3 said:


> .....SanAntonio to Corpus. Steamrollin 161 miles.


Sweet distance, 2 days right? 

I'd love to hear about the ride.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

wooglin said:


> October 3 was International Walk to School day. Big doin's


That's just sad.  

Next international holidays: 
1 - International Change the batteries in the remote day
2 - International Eat something - anything - that might remotely pass as healthy Day
3 - International PE in schools day (held only once a year if they can work up the energy for it)

As for photos I they are all still in the camera.  The camera is at home.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lew 3 is da man...161 miles fixed......


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Lew 3 is da man...161 miles fixed......



+111111


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chain said:


> That's just sad.  ....


I sort of agree but it does look like the kids are having a good time and really; the more encouragement they (and their parents) get that regular activity is fine and safe the better.


----------



## LEW 3 (Jul 12, 2002)

*2-days*



MB1 said:


> Sweet distance, 2 days right?
> 
> Yes, 2-days. First day was 100 miles SanAntonio to Beeville. Brutal head winds after about 30-miles. Texas chip seal roads; big chip… no seal. My first fixed century so I was motivated. Geared at 48/17. At the 75-mile rest stop I flipped to my 18. Still fixed, not much of a gear inch difference but I think it helped mentally. The winds broke up everybody so there was no one to pace with after about 50 miles. Day 1 was actually advertised as 93 miles with an optional century. I didn’t talk to many that opted for the 100. Day 2 was 61 miles into Corpus. Hooked up with a teammate and rotated all the way. Good ride, great cause. I didn’t know heading south to the coast could be both uphill and into a headwind. (Seemed that way)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

MB1 said:


> I sort of agree but it does look like the kids are having a good time and really; the more encouragement they (and their parents) get that regular activity is fine and safe the better.


Yea the kids look like they are having fun. Nice pics by the way.

I just woke up grumpy this morning and thought it was crazy to basically celebrate walking to school. Heck I walked to school every day until I was through college, but that was a long time ago. To have the media show up for something that should happen every day just seemed a little wacky.

BTW, my 5-yo put about 100 miles on her 16inch singlespeed this summer riding to school and doing neighborhood tours with mom and dad. We would have known for sure, but idjut dad dropped the computer and broke it. Doh!  For X-mas or her birthday she's wanting a geared bike so she can ride FASTER and farther next summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

October = Balloon Fiesta in Albuquerque. I had the good fortune to be home one morning when the famous "Box" was working just right. Shots from my back yard -


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow. The balloons are a lot more elaborate that the one's I see on my early morning rides up in CO in the summer. We just get the round types. Love the sunflower !


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Terry B, thanks for the balloon pix. I knew you had to have some. I've flown the box many times. One flight, we had three balloons and two chase crews. The three of us were landing togeather to make an easier recovery. I was the last to land and I thought why land and have to help pack 3 balloons. I just flew back and forth over their heads untill the first two were packed, and then landed next to them. Not many places other than ABQ you can do that.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here are Oct's Pics*

It's been a good month shooting.

Len


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I got very little riding in this October. We spent most of our weekend days either soccering or hunting.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

the last two pictures made me feel like i was riding a bike Len.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Great stuff. In many of those shots the color saturation is amazing!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Chain said:


> Yea the kids look like they are having fun. Nice pics by the way.
> 
> I just woke up grumpy this morning and thought it was crazy to basically celebrate walking to school. Heck I walked to school every day until I was through college, but that was a long time ago. To have the media show up for something that should happen every day just seemed a little wacky.


Its not so much a celebration as encouragement. Very few kids walk or ride anymore, not because they don't want to but because their parents are scared and they're not encouraged. As for the media, we organized that. On top of Walk to School day it was also the day we announced that we'd gotten a Safe Routes to School grant.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Its not so much a celebration as encouragement.


BTW, kudos for taking part in that. I agree, kids need to be encouraged to walk/bike to school. They did something similar here in October but it was touted as a bike/walk to school day. Not enough kids do it.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

October was a great month around these parts


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Random ones.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Frankfort, Kentucky.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Random ones.


 It never ceases to amaze me at the quality and inventivness of the images posted to these threads.

I love 'em all but the pumpkins rule! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

October from Minnesota


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Here are some that didn't make it to the Lounge this month, as well as a few pics of my new bike that did. :wink:


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*Here's my contribution of October Photos...*









By joey2mak, shot with 


By [URL=https://profile.imageshack.us/user/joey2mak]joey2mak, shot with 


By [URL=https://profile.imageshack.us/user/joey2mak]joey2mak, shot with 


By [URL=https://profile.imageshack.us/user/joey2mak]joey2mak


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Doc-Great grafitti but an even better sunset! You have my permission to sell your photos.

Joey; That last B&W of the leaves is sweetness. Where is that?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, great bird shots Len.


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*October photos*



MB1 said:


> Joey; That last B&W of the leaves is sweetness. Where is that?


MB1, That was taken along the Schuylkill River Trail along Kelly Drive in Fairmount Park, Philadelphia. 

As always, your photos are superb! Happy shooting & riding!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Love that shadow pic.

Great as usual.

Len


----------



## joey2mak (Jun 26, 2003)

*October photos*

Thanks, Len! As you can see, the color version did not display as much color as I wanted. So, a conversion was in order!









By joey2mak, shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2007-10-28


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here are a few that never made it into my ride reports


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*a few shots*

Another regatta weekend at the end of October....my favourite one which involves rowing through a tidal narrows which only barely fits an eight:

1) moonshine over Georgia Strait
2) rowing bunnies (it was the weekend before Hallowe'en)
3) a double going through the narrows.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

*October was fun*

A shot on the beach at home, autumn coming...

Then I bought a new car 

I packed my bike up and went off on a trip to Arizona, rode the Tour de Scottsdale ( and finished )

Then went to San Diego for a few days, then went to Las Vegas, then came home again ..................


I wish every month was like this.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

shrunk 'em too small, but oh well...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> shrunk 'em too small, but oh well.......


Wow!

WOW!

WOW!

Tell us about what we are seeing.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Tell us about what we are seeing.


Obviously you've never been to Bakersfield.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Obviously you've never been to Bakersfield.


Well, I guess I went to the wrong Bakersfield.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-11-03

i saw cows on todays ride








By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-11-03









By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31









By rkj__, shot with FinePix A120 at 2007-10-31









By rkj__ at 2007-10-26


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the waterfalls, esp. the first one. Where is it?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

10ae1203 said:


> I like the waterfalls, esp. the first one. Where is it?


It's Webster's Falls. Found in Spencer Gorge conservation area, Dundas, Ontario,Canada. I have numerous waterfalls within riding distance.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*pictures from OK.*

Wow what great pictures this month! I forgot how to delete the duplication.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

2 more


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Very nice colors on the waterfall pics. And I have to say it's refreshing to see a waterfall pic with a shutter-speed faster than 30 sec.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Tell us about what we are seeing.



The Venetian in fabulous Las Vegas... amazingly realistic, dontcha think?

Actually you are looking at pics from FTF's 6th trip to Italy. The Venice ones mixed in ought to be rather obvious. Others are the Campanile and Duomo as seem from the Palazzo Vecchio in Florence, the fleur de lis- symbol of Florence, Brunelleschi's dome capping the Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore in Florence, the Ponte Vecchio at night (again, Florence), the winged lion- symbol of the St. Mark and the Veneto region, a girl feeding pigeons in Lucca, a ceiling in the Bargello museum in Florence, the Tuscan landscape, a stained glass window in the Basilica di Santa Croce in Florence, the replica David in front of the Palazzo Vecchio, a shot from the Boboli Gardens at the Pitti Palace in Florence (B&W railing shadow)... and, [email protected], I just realized there is a duplicate in there, oh well... I have about 600 more if you want to see 'em.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MB1, don't let Fat Tire lead you on with his tall tales....that is so obviously Minot North Dakota.


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

*Only one so far...*

I've been slacking this season with the camera work. I'll have to do better this winter, sorry gang. I did get this one last weekend before I lost all the leaves in my neighborhood, though.


----------

